# The Farmer’s Dog



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

I am thinking of trying this product for my two 2.75 year olds. They eat two meals a day consisting of kiblets with Ancient Grains (beef or chicken), supplemented with a tablespoon of Fromm canned food and a tablespoon of puréed 100% pumpkin. They often also get a baby carrot with their meal. The idea of a fresh food appeals to me as healthier and better tasting than dried kiblets. I am reluctant to do home cooked since I worry about including the proper vitamins and nutrients that dogs need.

Any thoughts/experience with this product? I did try Honest Kitchen for a few days but Oliver threw up after each meal even though I tried a gradual shift so I discontinued it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have been on the Nom Nom trial for four days now and it is going well. I plan on continuing because my doggies seem to love it.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Leo eats The Farmers Dog and does really well on it. If you do introduce a new food do so very slowly to give your pup’s digestive system time to adjust.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We also feed Nom Nom and my dogs love it and do very well on it. It’s a little less expensive than The Farmer’s Dog (or was when I researched them) and I like that they have a veterinary nutritionist on staff. 

I would say, in terms of your current feeding, that a full tablespoon of pumpkin twice daily is a LOT of pumpkin for a small dog on a daily basis, and might skew the nutrient balance of their diet. I would check that with your vet if you intend to continue it. It’s one thing to use that to stabilize loose stools, but it is not typically used in ADDITION to a balanced diet. (Which both the other products should be)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with krandall. Too much pumpkin is risky and should be unnecessary if the diet is balanced. Pumpkin is high in vitamin A and high in fiber. Too much vitamin A can be problematic. And too much fiber can interfere with nutrient absorption.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

We like JustFoodForDogs. You can actually watch them prepare the meals in their open kitchens at certain locations.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> We like JustFoodForDogs. You can actually watch them prepare the meals in their open kitchens at certain locations.


We recently started feeding JustFoodForDogs and both of mine LOVE it. I tried nomnom and Charlie loved it but Jolene wasn’t as keen on the bigger chunks of food. JFFD is a little more uniform in size/texture. And we can buy it locally at Pet Food Express, which is very nice to cut down on packaging, since we don’t have a ton of fridge space to stock up.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

LWalks said:


> We recently started feeding JustFoodForDogs and both of mine LOVE it. I tried nomnom and Charlie loved it but Jolene wasn’t as keen on the bigger chunks of food. JFFD is a little more uniform in size/texture. And we can buy it locally at Pet Food Express, which is very nice to cut down on packaging, since we don’t have a ton of fridge space to stock up.


We are only into the fifth day of Nom Nom, but Scout and Truffles love it. I'm definitely going to continue the subscription because it is so convenient. I have noticed the larger pieces of meat which aren't a problem for Scout. Truffles does have little teeth so I have been breaking up the pieces of turkey, although they really aren't very large. They probably wouldn't be a problem for her, but it makes me feel better. 😁 We did try The Farmer's Dog, but had a problem transitioning. I really liked how The Farmer's Dog packets are labeled with the doggies name since we have two. I need to check the weight on the Nom Nom packages because Scout and Truffles diet requirements are different. That means I have to find my glasses to check the small print!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> We are only into the fifth day of Nom Nom, but Scout and Truffles love it. I'm definitely going to continue the subscription because it is so convenient. I have noticed the larger pieces of meat which aren't a problem for Scout. Truffles does have little teeth so I have been breaking up the pieces of turkey, although they really aren't very large. They probably wouldn't be a problem for her, but it makes me feel better. 😁 We did try The Farmer's Dog, but had a problem transitioning. I really liked how The Farmer's Dog packets are labeled with the doggies name since we have two. I need to check the weight on the Nom Nom packages because Scout and Truffles diet requirements are different. That means I have to find my glasses to check the small print!


It is only the turkey recipe that has those big chunks. My dogs seem to handle it OK too, but I don’t know why they don’t break that one up better! I do it with a fork when I feed the turkey recipe!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just opened the first packet of The Farmers Dog beef this morning and I didn't have to break it up like the turkey. Scout and Truffles gobbled it up! I'm trying all the different varieties in my next order.


----------

